# Pioneer Andrew Jones entry level set



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got the front stage. Going to paint them red as well. I read all the reviews so decided to go with these. Figured they would ve the best bet with the budget I had. I painted them with plastidip so if I get tired of the color or sell them off I can just peel off the red and they will be factory black again. 
Not sure why pictures are sideways.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Still setting them up. But for the price they sound amazing. I know audiophile people probably dont like these. But I think Andrew Jones did an amazing job making a very low budget good sounding entry level series. I didnt get the subwoofer though. I know those wouldnt be good enough. So im going to build the subwoofers instead. But this is just my opinion im by no means even close to being a expert. I think this is a good start for me to get my foot in the door for more experience and start learning the quality of true sound reproduction. But ill never be in the same category of you guys. Lol. Just wanted to share my new speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I actually think for the money thay are a great set of speakers. Nothing "entry level" about them.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

As long as your happy with your setup that's what matters! Not a big fan of the red, but it's an interesting idea so you can change them back to black easily. Thanks for sharing looking forward to your thoughts on your new toys!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I should make 7" stands so the tweeters are at ear level. I work at a metal fabrication shop so that wont be too difficult. I figured ill use steel tubing and see if theres an audible difference. Ill also add spikes on the bottom cause there just sitting on carpet now. After I tweak n play with them a bit ill attempt to try a review or at the very least my thoughts on them. Lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you fill the steel tubes with sand that will help with decoupling the stand from the speaker and add weight to make them less tippy.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I've got the Jones Pioneers for my L, R and Center channels. They were the most bang for the buck and fit in my budget. I am very happy with them. Honestly the idea of plasti-dipping then never crossed my mind but it's actually a good way to customize without marrying a paint job.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the sand trick tip. Ill definitely do that and ill use 1/4" wall tubing and plates to add more weight. I love plastidip. Trick is alot of coats. But once all mine are red im going to go back over them with satin clear plastidip. I think it gives it almost a anodized red look.... I hope. Lol theres alot of cars around my area that are painted with it. Thats what gave me the idea. Also makes them slip resistant if you ever had to move them arround. Lol.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Some audiophiles actually praise the 22's so you should feel great about owning these. I would argue they are the best speakers in their price range by a large margin. 

I'm not a big fan of red speakers but with how affordable they are I think it's a cool idea to customize them. 

Also, good call not getting the sub. Go with one from one of the major ID brands. 

Enjoy!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you are near a Fry's and get them on sale the bang for the buck on these speakers is OK.
Not sure I would agree at MSRP though.

I kinda like the red bookshelf speakers .... unsure about red towers though.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

chashint said:


> If you are near a Fry's and get them on sale the bang for the buck on these speakers is OK.
> Not sure I would agree at MSRP though.


The AAL Monitors are a clear step up - and will hold their own
against some bigger popular names - and only 150 dollars pr.
http://philharmonicaudio.com/folio-me/html/Phil Pages/AALS.html


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Those look like same cabinets and woofers as the pioneer. But the tweeter is different. I mounted a test space on the towers to make the tweeters ear level. Made a huge difference. Now ill make the spacer out of stainless.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Those look like same cabinets and woofers as the pioneer. But the tweeter is different.


Yes, the cabinets are the same.

The tweeter is new, and the crossover is re-worked. >> The response is neutral (less tone color), 
and is more refined, with better detail and definition. They can/will hold their own with speakers 
out there, from $350 down per pair. I did a subjective review, on the modded BS22 speakers.

They are for real.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats cool. Ill have to read that.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I also have the Andrew Jones speakers and really like them, like yourself I stayed away from the sub because it was way under powered for my room. I ended up buying a XV15 from PSA and they go great together.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Well ive had them for almost a week and im not disappointed. After making the speaker stand spacers to put the tweeters right at ear level on the towers improved imaging. My review would be all other reviews are correct. For the price there unbeatable. I ordered 2 15" dayton audio subwoofers to try out with the pioneer setup. They were on sale for 180 each and figured I'll try a full low budget setup. I also bought new subwoofer rca cables that are silver plated OFC copper strands. the daytons are 150 rms so I ordered 2 so I think ill have enough bass. Im no expert so I used the EZ EQ setup on my Harmon Kardon 1600. I do think I should get new HDMI Cables that can do 7.1 lossless sound? I currently have generic HDMI cables. Im also thinking about ordering silver plated ofc copper speaker wire see if that helps as well. thanks for the comments and help.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

BuddahX said:


> Well ive had them for almost a week and im not disappointed. After making the speaker stand spacers to put the tweeters right at ear level on the towers improved imaging. My review would be all other reviews are correct. For the price there unbeatable. I ordered 2 15" dayton audio subwoofers to try out with the pioneer setup. They were on sale for 180 each and figured I'll try a full low budget setup. I also bought new subwoofer rca cables that are silver plated OFC copper strands. the daytons are 150 rms so I ordered 2 so I think ill have enough bass. Im no expert so I used the EZ EQ setup on my Harmon Kardon 1600. I do think I should get new HDMI Cables that can do 7.1 lossless sound? I currently have generic HDMI cables. Im also thinking about ordering silver plated ofc copper speaker wire see if that helps as well. thanks for the comments and help.


I wouldn't get caught up in buying fancy speaker and subwoofer cables. Regular speaker wire and sub cable from monoprice or Amazon will do just fine. No need to spend more than you have to.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

What about hdmi cables? as long as its 1.4 and 7.1 lossless audio?


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yep same thing there. HDMI is HDMI. Monoprice has different types - flat, flexible, thick - depending on the space you're putting them in. I've used both amazon and monoprice hdmi with no issues. Whatever you do, do not buy monster brand or anything from in store - way too expensive.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok thanks. Right now im using hdmi cables I got from my cable company. When I started to look at hdmi cables I noticed different types. Not sure what mine are.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are two main typs of HDMI cables regular speed and high speed. The problem is many normal speed cables will do just fine in high speed applications. There are many brands out there but in the end with companies like Monster your just paying for the name there is not difference in the picture quality. It's a digital signal it either gets from one end of the cable to the other or it does not. Sometimes the ends can be very poor quality and cause issues with the connection but you don't need to break the bank to get a good cable.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Ok thanks. Right now im using hdmi cables I got from my cable company. When I started to look at hdmi cables I noticed different types. Not sure what mine are.


I buy fancy cable if they are on close-out pricing. I will not pay full price.
Monster on close-out pricing is OK/fine.
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/category/hdmicables/hdmi-cables-accessories/1.html

What one buys or uses, is up to them - nothing wrong with using Monoprice
if one desires to go that route.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

BuddahX said:


> Just got the front stage. Going to paint them red as well. I read all the reviews so decided to go with these. Figured they would ve the best bet with the budget I had. I painted them with plastidip so if I get tired of the color or sell them off I can just peel off the red and they will be factory black again.


:wave: BuddahX,
Welcome to the Pio speaker club, I've had the 1st gen's for about three years now and absolutely love them. Pairing them up with a good sub/subs will really make them shine, you're in for a real treat. I was thrown off by the red color at first but after reading realized you had painted them, thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

love the pics of your home theater Drunewp man what did you take them with the color is great really realistic photo's also kudo's for the great work on your home theater. BuddahaX most people love those speakers myself included but unfortunately I bought a bose system first could of saved a ton of money gettin those pioneer's first.I also agree with Chasenit I wouldnt go red for the tower's but kinda like the red bookshelfs.
CD


----------



## Sprayed8 (Jan 16, 2014)

I recently picked up the Andrew Jones units as well. I paid $270 for two Towers, center, and two bookshelf speakers from Craigslist and the towers were still new in the boxes! I have been blown away by the capability of these things. I recently hooked up my new Horn sub (Sound physics Labs Bdeap-32) feeding it 1200W RMS and the combination of effortless bass and the Pioneers (when they are not asked to play the low frequencies) is really excellent and makes for a very enjoyable setup. I'm now on the look out for another one or two sets of towers to complete my 7.1 setup. I'm definitely a happy customer so far


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, the subwoofers are comming in tomorrow. So ill get to play with my setup again. Im impressed with mid lower end of the towers. Certain frequincies on songs I can feel a little vibration on the floor. Lol. But im also upstairs so its not concrete. Im looking foward to being able to turn them up once I get the subs and turn the crossover point up on the towers.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

BuddahX said:


> Thanks guys, the subwoofers are comming in tomorrow. So ill get to play with my setup again. Im impressed with mid lower end of the towers. Certain frequincies on songs I can feel a little vibration on the floor. Lol. But im also upstairs so its not concrete. Im looking foward to being able to turn them up once I get the subs and turn the crossover point up on the towers.


I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts, once you have the subs in place. Like yourself I was having fun with mine prior to buying my sub, but after it was down right impressive and fun. All my friends really like coming by and checking out new movies, because they say they want to hear what it was supposed to sound like in the theater! Lol


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Got the subs in yesterday. Havent played with them yet. Temporarily placed both next to the tv. Just gotta figure out where to put the 2nd one. They sound pretty good from just hooking them up. Ill mess with them more after work. I have 18 foot cables so I can run either one toward the back side wall.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Watched the new Thor movie on bluray last night. This setup is awsome. I placed the subs in several different positions and what seemed the best was each sub facing the left and right wall placed on both front stage corners of the room. The pioneers are awsome with a subwoofer. I raised the crossover to 80hz for the towers. I had the system up pretty high and didn't hear any distortion. Its a good setup im glad I went with the pioneers and dual subs.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad to hear you're enjoying your new setup. It really is amazing what those speakers can do for their price. I've never heard those dayton subs but I don't doubt their quality. 

I recently switched to dual subs and it had been an eye opening experience. The bass fills the room more and is coming from everywhere. It's also more pressurized. I'll never go back to a single sub.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Those mods look great. I really like the effect of raising the towers. Did it help with imaging?

I'm a real fan of those speakers for the budget minded consumer. I always make it a point to make the sales guys listen to them whenever I'm at one of my stores with a studio room. People write them off because of their price. They assume that nothing that cheap can sound good and then they only push them with a cheap amp. The lower sensitivity requires just a little more power to get them singing, but once that's done you're golden. 

Anyway, really like the mods!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Raising them definitely helped with imaging. Im no master but I did here a big enough difference. The tweeters are right at ear level now. Im going to remake the stands with stainless tubing make it look more elegant. I like the look with the tube off center toward the back side and I have brass spikes for bottom of the stands. I was worried about bass output of the subs due to its 150 rms output. But theres no slack in the lower end. Lol. I ended up having to turn the gain down to just below half to get rid of the boomy sound. I think once the subs break in it'll reach the lower end a bit better. I need to run the mic and redo the EZ EQ now that the subs are hooked up. Im only missing one more set of bookshelfs to run full 7.2 setup. I love this setup.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Noticing the title of this thread I couldn't help but comment that if you can find these Andrew Jones designed Infinity Overture 3s at a good price you will not be disappointed. Bought mine new in 2002, and they still put a smile on my face. 4 - 6 1/2" powered woofers per speaker (2 front/2 rear). A totally unique design. Narrow front baffle. All poly drivers. Cherry veneer. Bottom firing port. My oh my. My primary go to speakers when I'm home alone and just want to listen.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

That was a whole series right? When I was younger my friends dad had the whole setup 2 bookshelfs center and mtm towers using 6.5 woofers same poly style. They sounded good. I see them from time to time didnt know those were designed by Andrew Jones. I recently learned of him and found out he did stuff for infinity and jbl I think? Im still playing with my setup. I adjusted everything by ear instead of the ezeq using the tone white noise to adjust sound level and sounds amazing now. Still have subs in the corners but now there angled woofer pointing right at the corner. Everything starting to break in and sounding even better.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

BuddahX said:


> That was a whole series right? When I was younger my friends dad had the whole setup 2 bookshelfs center and mtm towers using 6.5 woofers same poly style. They sounded good. I see them from time to time didnt know those were designed by Andrew Jones.


The Compostitions series included the Overture 1, 2, & 3 It may have also include the original Prelude, and maybe my favorite, the Intermezzo


----------



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

The Andrew Jones Pioneers are on sale right now at almost all the major retailers (Amazon, Best Buy, Parts Express, etc.). I went with Parts Express and one of their spring coupons for a total of $314. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

[]


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

So I have in-wall monoprice 8" 3 ways and the IW monoprice center. I have recently built two 15" sealed passive subs powered by an Behringer inuke 3000dsp amp. Reciever is onkyo tx-nr609. If I can swing WAF. Would the fs52's or bs52's with the associated center be orders of magnitude better???

Thx,

Pete


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Good call on the sale. Just got back 117$$ for mine for price adjustments. Awsome. Lol


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

corradizo said:


> So I have in-wall monoprice 8" 3 ways and the IW monoprice center. I have recently built two 15" sealed passive subs powered by an Behringer inuke 3000dsp amp. Reciever is onkyo tx-nr609. If I can swing WAF. Would the fs52's or bs52's with the associated center be orders of magnitude better???
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Pete


Almost any free standing speaker will be an improvement over in wall speakers.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

Those monoprice speakers are definitely of the 'background muzak' variety. 

Seriously engineered in walls designed to make use of the 'infinite' baffle of the wall like Triads can rival some of the best in room speakers. In fact since they know one of the key components of the room, where the front wall is, they can be more precisely configured during design than freestanding speakers 

There is however a lot of in wall out there.


----------



## corradizo (Jan 19, 2014)

I found the pioneers at walmart for 79 bucks. Im going to grab two pair and ryn them lcr and see for myself!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nathan_h said:


> Seriously engineered in walls designed to make use of the 'infinite' baffle of the wall like Triads can rival some of the best in room speakers.


I highly doubt that, There is no substitute to a real floor standing speaker.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I highly doubt that, There is no substitute to a real floor standing speaker.


Speaker Craft makes a line array that will blow your mind. Martin Logan's Edge is very impressive. So are the B&W cwm 8.3. 

Typically the issue is bass or imaging when talking about in-wall options. These designs image quite well and their response is very good. I'll also add that you can always add an in-wall sub or two and still have a great sound in a minimally invasive design.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Speaker Craft makes a line array that will blow your mind. Martin Logan's Edge is very impressive. So are the B&W cwm 8.3.
> 
> Typically the issue is bass or imaging when talking about in-wall options. These designs image quite well and their response is very good. I'll also add that you can always add an in-wall sub or two and still have a great sound in a minimally invasive design.


Yes, the problem is not the wall, but that too may cheap designs out there don't know how to engineer for that placement. But several people have cracked the nut, as you note. And some high end designers have talked about how it was actually easier and more reliable since when developing a free standing speaker, they had to "guess" where it would be in proximity to the nearest wall -- so avoid certain kinds of comb filtering and boundary gain effects. But with an in wall speaker, that know precisely where the wall is, and can design their crossover with that known boundary -- and get better imaging because of it.

And frankly not everyone gets it right. I had some in wall Thiels that never quite had the magic of their floorstanders. But if you get a chance to hear the Triad in wall Gold's, those things are holographic.

But we're off topic, for sure!


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the pioneer set a couple months ago (2 towers and center) and they are fantastic sounding for the price IMO. The towers definitely need a sub but still great for movies and music!


----------



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

Aundudel25 said:


> I got the pioneer set a couple months ago (2 towers and center) and they are fantastic sounding for the price IMO. The towers definitely need a sub but still great for movies and music!


Agreed. I was rocking some older Sony towers and the mids have come alive since getting these! I am happy I can hear a definite difference between the two.


----------



## DaveCarrera4S (May 27, 2013)

The AJ designed Pioneers should win an award for highest quality sound on a budget. I have 4 (rear center and Z height) and 2 FS as rear surrounds as part of my 9.3 HT setup. They really are amazing speakers.


----------

